# Need Recipe for a rack of Baby Back Ribs



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Does anyone have a recipe for a rack of baby back pork ribs?
I have 12 lbs. I'm cooking for New Year's Eve. I'm usually a good cook, but my ribs never seem to turn out the way I'd like.

Thanks and Happy New Year


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Here's how I do mine at the restaurant:

Rinse them with cold water and then rub them with your favorite seasonings. I use a prepared mix of Canadian Steak Seasoning, and a little dried oregano.

Lay them in a baking tray that is a little bit longer than the ribs are long, and at least 3" high. Don't lay them flat, shingle them. Do it so they are about 1/2-3/4" from the top of the pan. Pour in enough water so that it just about covers the ribs. Wrap the pan tightly with foil and put in an oven pre-heated to 325.

Cook for about an hour and a half and then check them to see if they are how you like them. You might want to check sooner if you are unsure, or have to place the pan right on the bottom of the oven.

Once they are done you can cover them with sauce and send them to the grill, or if you are doing this ahead of time, allow them to cool and then wrap individually in plastic. If you just let the pan cool and let the ribs stay together, will fall apart when you go to use them.

It will seem like a lot less work if you do them the day before and then finish them on the grill at the party.

Good luck!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Thanks alot YPSIFLY.


----------

